# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Проблема, сломал всю голову.

## Rino

Всем здравствуйте.
Вогнала в ступор вот такая проблема.
В Винде, при запуске cmd, regedit и т.д. полностью пере запускается рабочий стол и exproler, сами команды не выполняются. Также не работает почта совершенно, хотя интернет присутствует и им можно свободно пользоваться.
Антивирусники ничего не находят (NOD32, Kaspersky).
Подозреваю, что что-то прописалось в реестр, реестр проконопатил - ничего подозрительного не нашел. (вполне возможно просто я не увидел)
Случай возник в третий раз, первые 2 раза помогал откат системы, на очередной машине он оказался - отключен. Пользователю выделил новую машину, дабы разобраться в чем же все-таки дело.
Возможно кто-то сталкивался? В общем прошу вашей помощи.

----------


## RNDM

Посмотри как работает винда в безопасном режиме. Просмотри все запущенные процессы и службы. Просмотри все, что автоматически загружается с виндой. Где-то скорее всего висит косяк...

----------


## Rino

> Посмотри как работает винда в безопасном режиме. Просмотри все запущенные процессы и службы. Просмотри все, что автоматически загружается с виндой. Где-то скорее всего висит косяк...


Ну так понятно, что в безопасном режиме всё работает.
Косяк в реестре похоже, только вот найти не могу.

----------

